# Possibly A Rash Purchase - Breitling Sprint



## graybum (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi everyone,

It may have been the wine with the Sunday roast, but I casually bought this off eBay yesterday afternoon:










It's a Breitling Sprint 2212, but is missing the bezel. It should look like this:










Until the watch arrives I can't be sure, but I think it is a 38mm case with a Valjoux 7733 movement. Can anyone recommend where I might find a replacement bezel? I don't imagine that it would it be specific to this watch, so I'm hoping it won't be an impossible task to source.

Graham


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

IM glad in not the only one that buys stuff after a few to many, its a lovely looking watch by the way


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It does look like a generic case, you need to find an accurate measurement for the bezel then hit ebay etc... I dont think you will find a supplier as such... You may find it easier to find another complete V7733 case...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

From here it looks like it might be the bezel, or one the same, off the Sicura?Seagull pieces that appear on the bay with the "Sicura by Breirtleit" line attached, so maybe even a parts one would yield a bezel for it - although the proces f those have gone up to the piont wherre mine might be one of my most valuable items, maybe I should sell it and buy a half dozen TIMEX ;lol:


----------



## Antmart13 (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice watch all the same , hope you find your part ,


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice piece and looks a lot better with the bezel, So the hunt begins, good luck with your search.


----------

